# Hello from Aurora, CO



## Atmouse (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello.

I am interested in the breeding of mice. I doubt I'll ever get to shows, let alone be competitive, but it's nice to see the information is available for if I ever do get serious about it.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to FMB!


----------

